
Local Motors - evo_9
https://localmotors.com/
======
cag_ii
The blog content is much more interesting than the homepage...

[https://cocreate.localmotors.com/blog/post/local-motors-
debu...](https://cocreate.localmotors.com/blog/post/local-motors-debuts-olli-
the-first-self-driving-vehicle-to-tap-the-power-of-ibm-watson/2050/)

